# Welche Fische passen zu Koi?



## Jjjjj (4. März 2012)

Ich hab noch ne frage: welche Fische kann man zu kois setzen die schön anzuschauen sind und Algen essen


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Jiii,

die Frage hat in dem Ufermattenthread wahrlich nichts verloren, da brauchst Du Dich nicht zu wundern, wenn Du keine Antworten bekommst. Und mach Dich bitte nochmal mit der Nettiquette vertraut.


----------



## rainthanner (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*



Jjjjj schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne frage: welche Fische kann man zu kois setzen die schön anzuschauen sind und Algen essen


Hallo, 
das kommt auf deinen Teich an. 
Rein theoretisch kannst du sehr viele Fische mit Karpfen vergesellschaften. 
Praktisch sieht die Geschichte anders aus. 
Und deine Algen wird kein Fisch fressen, solange besseres aus deiner Hand in den Teich fliegt. 
Ganz im Gegenteil: 
Eine erhöhung des Fischbesatzes zieht ein höheres Algenwachstum nachsich. 

Aber pauschale Antworten kannst du nicht erwarten. Dazu fehlen zu viele Infos über deine Teichanlage. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Rainer,
toll erklärt. :knuddel

Ich kenne auch wenige Fische, die schön anzuschauen sind *und * Algen fressen. 
Wobei meine Koi sich als Nachtisch immer Fadenalgen gönnen.


----------



## Moonlight (4. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

hmm,meine koi knabbern auch gern am algenteppich . . . aber nur,wenn sie kohldampf schieben  Ich kenne keinen fisch der ausschließlich algen frißt . . .


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren da noch die __ Wimpelkarpfen...


----------



## Doc (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Was ist denn mit der berüchtigten __ Nase? Klappt das mit den __ Wimpelkarpfen? Die sind ja nicht hübsch *Duck und weg*


----------



## CoolNiro (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Nasen haben im "normalen" Gartenteich nix verloren, das ist ein
Flußfisch der zum Laichen wandert.

__ Wimpelkarpfen gehen nicht aufs Futter, sondern fressen ausschließlich
Algen und das was sich darin befindet (Kleingetier) und sie sind *sehr
hübsch*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfKz...xt=C3aff2deUDOEgsToPDskLVzYOvHo9RTMZsT8a5nBJs

Ich kann Sie nur empfehlen, vorausgesetzt der Teich hat die entsprechende
Größe und Tiefe für den Winter.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Ergänzung: ...und vorausgesetzt der Halter hat ein bisschen Erfahrung, gell!


----------



## CoolNiro (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Christine,
ganz ehrlich ist für die Wimpler eigentlich am wenigsten
Erfahrung notwendig, da man sich nicht um Geburtenkontrolle,
sprich Bestandsexplosion, Gedanken machen muß. Wichtig
sind eben nur eine angemessene Teichgröße und eine gute
Wasserqualität, aber das sollte ja für alle Fische gelten.
Wichtig noch, daß man bei Wimplerbesatz nicht durch den
Teich latscht, da der Wimpler nicht wegschwimmt, sondern
sich eher "duckt".
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Andi,


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Kann man kois bitterlinge sonnenbärsche und teichmuscheln zusammenhalten

Oder koi __ Wimpelkarpfen und sonnenbärsche


----------



## karsten. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Warum sollte man das tun ?


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Warum nicht


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Jiii,

pass auf:

Koi mögen gerne gaaanz gut gefiltertes Wasser.
__ Muscheln mögen gerne gaaaanz schlecht gefiltertes Wasser.
Bitterlinge mögen gerne Muscheln, um Babybitterlinge zu machen.
__ Sonnenbarsche fressen die Babybitterlinge auf.
Sonnenbarsche mögen nicht alleine sein.
Das gibt ganz viele Babybarsche.
Ganz schlechte Kombination.

Koi mit __ Wimpelkarpfen geht. Wenn der Teich groß genug ist.
Ist Dein Teich schon fertig?
Ist er groß genug?
Hast Du schon eine Filteranlage, damit das Wasser den Koi auch schmeckt?


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Der Teich ist erst bald fertig und wird 7m breit, 2,5 m lang 1,5 tief und hat ein Volumen von ca. 14000liter


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Fotos?


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Kannst du nicht lesen der ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Nu werd mal nicht frech. 

Man kann auch nicht fertige Teiche sehr gut fotografieren.
Dann können die andern nämlich sehen, ob Du eventuell etwas falsch machst und Dir helfen.

Aber "nicht fertig" heißt wahrscheinlich in Wirklichkeit, dass Du noch nicht mal angefangen hast.


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Doch mit Graben aber damit noch nicht fertig weil es rein geregnet hat


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Ist der denn groß genug


----------



## Eugen (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

wer ?
du?der teich? der Graben?


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Der Teich, für koi und __ Wimpelkarpfen


----------



## Eugen (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

So stehts in deinem profil:
_Teichgröße in m² : 14
Größte Teichtiefe in m: 150_

Das wären dann 2 100 000 Liter :shock  also sicher groß genug.
Bei 150m Tiefe wären allerdings Tiefsee-Fische besser geeignet.


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Kannst du nicht lesen? da steht drin das der Teich 14000l groß ist


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Weiß jemand wo man in der Nähe von Steinfurt __ Wimpelkarpfen kaufen kann


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Du solltest erst einmal Deinen Teich fertig graben. Ich bezweifle nämlich,  dass Du bei 2,5 Breite auf eine Tiefe von 1,5 m kommst - und zwar in aussreichender Fläche, um überhaupt Koi oder __ Wimpelkarpfen zu halten.

Geh graben und mach Fotos. Vorher hat es überhaupt keinen Sinn, mit Dir weiter über irgendwelche Fische zu diskutieren.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Und denk mal drüber nach, wie groß die von Dir erwähnten Fische werden können!
__ Wimpelkarpfen, bis zu einem Meter!
Koi,  um die 80cm.

Bei 14.000 L ?

Mach dich schlau was für Bedürfnisse die von Dir gewünschten Fische haben!  

Wenn dann konkrete Fragen kommen bin ich mir sicher das diese auch kompetent und ernsthaft beantwortet werden. 
Und noch was:


> Geh graben und mach Fotos. Vorher hat es überhaupt keinen Sinn, mit Dir weiter über irgendwelche Fische zu diskutieren.



LG
Ralph


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Ich hab gelesen das 10000l reichen


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*



> Ich hab gelesen das 10000l reichen



Für was(Wieviel)?


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Es reicht normalerweise bei Koi nicht aus, nur über 10m³ Wasser zu haben.
Die Freunde sind so was von hungrig und die Ausscheidungen dementsprechend hoch.

Natürlich hängt es von der Menge und Größe der Koi ab. Ein guter Filter ist aber unbedingt nötig.
Je nach Besatz fällt der auch schon mal recht groß aus.


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Der Teich muss mind 10000l groß sein aber 1. Brauch nur 1000-1500 liter man muss die Mind. Zu viert halten


----------



## underfrange (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

???


----------



## CrazyFrog (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Sorry Jjjj aber da liegst du richtig falsch!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*Wo kann man in Steinfurt oder in der nähe  Wimpelkarpfen kaufen*

Warum


----------



## underfrange (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Is halt so


----------



## CrazyFrog (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Kenn das einfach anders!
Erster Koi 10 000 liter jeder weitere ca 1000 bis 1500 liter. Auf die Endgröße gerechnet.
Du möchtest ja auch nicht auf 5qm leben.

Plan gerade meinen neuen Teich mit 30qm und sind dann (nur) 12 Koi Zwischen 5 und 46cm.

Gruß Andy

Ps: Die 6 Großen mit 30cm Plus kommen erst wenn der neue Teich fertig ist.


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Etwas detaillierter


----------



## CrazyFrog (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Wie hättest es denn gerne detaillierter? Namenloser


----------



## Wuzzel (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Die Antworten sind doch bereits viel detailierter als die Fragen. 

Wer wohnt schon gern in nem kleinen Loch, werder Du noch ich und nen Koi auch nicht. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Detailierter geht nicht, da es von vielen Faktoren abhängt.
Das sind Mindestempfehlungen, weil es sonst zu Problemem führen kann.


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

14000l ist doch nicht klein


----------



## Wuzzel (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

im verhältnis zum Bodensee ist das sogar winzig


----------



## Eugen (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*



Jjjjj schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht lesen? da steht drin das der Teich 14000l groß ist



Doch,doch,ich kann schon lesen. 
Vor gut 4 Stunden war er noch 150m tief und wenn mann rechnen kann,dann sind das eben die besagten 2,1 mio Liter.
Aber nun ist er ja seichter geworden. lol
warum nur habe ich das Gefühl,daß uns da mal wieder einer ....


----------



## Piddel (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

J.... - steht für joke

und Nettigkeit war an der Baumschule kein Unterrichtsfach;  demzufolge liegt hier ein Bildungsmangelfolgeschaden vor !


----------



## muschtang (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

mir tun die Tiere jetzt schon Leid....


----------



## underfrange (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Mir auch


----------



## Moonlight (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Ach Leute ... hört doch auf ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*



Jjjjj schrieb:


> 14000l ist doch nicht klein



Hi,

für nen Amphibien- oder Pflanzenteich das auch recht groß, doch Fische haben halt einen anderen Platzbedarf. Bei 14.000l Inhalt und 1,5m Tiefe gibt das eine Wasseroberfläche (über die bei Oberflächenbewegung der von den Fischen benötigte Sauerstoff ins Wasser hineinkommt) nur 9qm2 - also ca. 3 x 3m. Beim Aquarium geht man von der benötigten Beckengröße für die eingesetzten Fische von der 8-10fachen Länge der geplanten adulten Fische aus (also für einen Fisch der 6cm lang wird eine min. 60cm langes Becken, für 10cm lange Fische min. ein 1m langes Becken, ect.) 
Ein Koi wird leicht zwischen 0,7m-1m groß, ein Teich dafür sollte also wenigstens eine Länge von 7-8m haben damit ein Koi auch mal etwas schwimmen kann ohne sich gleich den Kopf anzuhauen. Da kommt man schon bei 1m Wassertiefe mal schnell auf 20.000l Inhalt
(damit man Koi erst mal ins Auge fassen kann). Dann sind Koi aber auch noch Gruppenfische (da sollten schon mal 6-8 in den Teich). Die Wassermenge für die Fische muß dann zu dem Grundbedarf hinzugerechnet werden (8 Koi mal 1500l Wasser - das aber auch nur bei einer auf Koihaltung ausgelegten Filteranlage - ohne sind 5000l pro Koi sind weitere 12.000 - 40.000l die zu den 20.000 einzuplanen sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Jjjjj (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Mein Vater hat ein koi in ein 1000l Becken getan und der hat schon 3 Winter überlebt darum hab ich mir gedacht ein größeren Teich zu bauen für ihn und ich bin 14 und muss die Hälfte der kosten tragen ich will dem einen koi nur helfen also beschwert euch nicht


----------



## Joachim (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hi Josha,

es wird sich nicht grundlos beschwert - die User antworten dir hier mehr, als deine Fragerei verdient hätte. So gesehen sind doch hier alle noch sehr lieb zu dir... 

Jetzt frage ich mal was: Schreibst du auf nem Handy oder Tablet PC?
Falls du nen Handy hast, auch Fotos von abgesoffenen Baustellen sind gern gesehen. Sieh es mal so - wenn du Fotos bereits vor der Fertigstellung machst und zeigst, dann können wir dir helfen Fehler zu vermeiden die deinem Vater sein Geld kosten und dich dein Taschengeld.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hi,

das ist dann aber auch nicht unbedingt die Hilfe. Im 1000l Becken gibt der Koi wenn er Glück hat demnächst den Löffel ab (hats dann die nicht koigerechte Haltung wenigstens überstanden und quält sich net mehr weiter rum). In einem unpassenden, kleinen Teich vegetiert er aber vieleicht noch weitere 20-30 Jahre vor sich hin ohne je ein koigerechteres Leben ermöglicht zu bekommen.
Besser wäre es jemanden jemanden zu suchen der einen passenden Teich sein eigen nennt und einen fremden Koi bei sich aufnehmen will und andere geeignete Fische in den Teich zu setzen

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hi Josha,
meine Tochter wird Übermorgen auch 14 Jahre. Von ihrem Taschengeld könnte sie ungefähr die Hälfte der Stromkosten am Teich bezahlen. 
Es ist ja lobenswert, dass du dich um das Wohlergehen des einen Koi kümmerns willst.
Wie Frank schon schrieb, sollte es besser für ihn sein, du sorgst dafür, dass er ein gutes Zuhause findet.
Versuche es erst mal mit weniger anspruchsvollen Fischen. Die können auch viel Spass machen.

Ich habe auch nicht mit Koi angefangen. Die brauchen eine Menge an Technik und die kostet schon was, wenn man es ordentlich machen will.


----------



## Jjjjj (7. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Welche fisch würdet ihr zu einem koi setzen


----------



## karsten. (7. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Keine 



und 



wir berücksichtigen Deine Jugend  !


----------



## Jjjjj (7. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Wie kann man Bilder vom iPod reinstellen
Der Teich ist zwar vollgelaufen aber meine Oma hat ne Wasserpumpe


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Versuch mal die Anleitung von Christine in diesem Link. Bilder hochladen
Ob das mit deinem IPOD geht weiß ich nicht, mein Android Teil will das aktuell nicht machen.

Ich hatte zuerst Goldfische im Teich als ich mit Koi angefangen hatte.
Die habe ich dann alles verschenkt, weil ich den ganzen Platz für die Koi brauchte.
Im ersten Jahr würde ich erst mal ganz wenig Fische einsetzen, egal welche.
Die Pflanzen brauchen eine Weile bis sie angewachsen sind und der Filter auch Zeit.
Es dauert schon ein paar Monate, bis sich der Teich eingelaufen hat.
Wenn du noch Fische dazu haben willst, solltest du damit noch etwas warten.


----------



## goldfisch (7. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

tapatalk


----------



## Jjjjj (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Wenn ich den koi abgebe welche fische könntet ihr mir dann empfehlen die schön sind und den teich nicht zu sehr verschmutzen (vollkacken) und vor allem die Pflanzen entweder ganz oder fast in Ruhe lassen


----------



## wp-3d (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Jjjjj, 
wie kommen deine Eltern auf so einen merkwürdigen Vornamen

frag einfach mal das Lexikon.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showcat&catid=20



.


----------



## Jjjjj (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Man kann keine __ Orfe mit ner __ regenbogenelritze zusammensetzen und ist 14000l groß genug für ne Orfe


----------



## Moonlight (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*



wp-3d schrieb:


> wie kommen deine Eltern auf so einen merkwürdigen Vornamen.



Was ist an Josha merkwürdig? 

Nimm doch Sarasa. Die sehen so ähnlich aus wie Koi nur sind sie viel Kleiner. Aber schön anzuschauen.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hi Josha,
Ich würde mir mal Regenbogen-__ Elritze und __ Shubunkin näher ansehen.


----------



## Jjjjj (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Essen __ shubunkin und sarasa viel pflanzen


----------



## Christine (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Josha,

__ Shubunkin und Sarasa sind Zuchtformen des Goldfisches. Und die fressen eigentlich alles.

Regenbogen-Elritzen sind sehr schöne, aber auch sehr kleine Fische. Aber friedlich und genügsam. Und im Sommer färben sie sich gerne mal knallrot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1-L9qpkcg

(Gold)-Orfen sind wunderschöne Fische, die gerne an der Oberfläche jagen und viel Raum zum Schwimmen brauchen. Ich bin da nicht sicher, ob sie nicht die eine oder andere __ Regenbogenelritze erwischen würden....

Aber etwas haben sie beide gemeinsam - wie viele andere auch - man sollte sie in Gruppen halten.


----------



## Jjjjj (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Vermehren die regenbogenelritzen sich viel im teich


----------



## Jjjjj (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Ich hab mich entschieden keine koi reinzusetzen dafür aber Goldfische und regenbogenelritzen


----------



## Jjjjj (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Ich weiß dass ich geduldig sein soll ich möchte aber dieses noch vorm schlafen gehen wissen sonst kann ich schlecht einschlafen vor Neugier :beten


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Josha,
Regenbogenelritzen sind sehr schön, ein Bekannter von mir hat einige davon in seinen sehr großen Koiteich.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat er auch schon Nachwuchs gehabt. Ich frage ihn Ende des Monats.

Es wäre sicher eine Idee auf der Interkoi vorbeizusehen. Das ist die größte Koimesse in Deutschland.
Da gibt es auch andere Fische und viel Zubehör was man sich ansehen kann.
Ist Ende März und ne gute Stunde von dir entfernt. www.interkoi.de


----------



## Koipaar (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Jjjjj,

wir haben außer unseren Kois noch ein paar __ Shubunkin. Die Shubunkin sind inzwischen genau so zahm wie die Kois und holen sich ihr Futter aus der Hand. Ist auch ganz lustig zu sehen, dass sie inzwischen selbst glauben Kois zu sein. Nur ganz selten sieht man Kois zusammen mit Kois und Shubunkin zusammen mit Shubunkin schwimmen, meistens sind es gemischte Gruppen. 

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Wuzzel (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viele Wasserpflanzen*

Goldfische vermehren sich recht stark. Vorsicht !


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hi Christoph,
kannst du denn bestätigen, dass die __ Shubunkin nicht so extrem vermehrungsfreudig sind wie reine Goldfische?
Mein Händler hat mir das zwar so erzählt, konnte es aber nicht selber ausprobieren.


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

@joerg: gut dann wart ich solange ab


----------



## Moonlight (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Mein schwager hat shubunkins im teich und jedes jahr ausreichend nachwuchs


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo zusammen,

so ich schmeiss noch ein ganz anderes Fischangebot in die Runde.

__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge (mit Teichmuscheln) und __ Stichlinge.

Alles pflegeleichte __ Kleinfische.

LG Markus


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Mal gucken welche ich nehme


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Ich hab jetzt ein useralbum


----------



## Zermalmer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*



Jjjjj schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt ein useralbum


sieht noch nach viel Arbeit aus, aber schön, dass man nun besser versteht, was bei Dir schon geschehen ist 

[OT]





wp-3d schrieb:


> wie kommen deine Eltern auf so einen merkwürdigen Vornamen


Hallo Werner,
Ich finde 'Josha' noch recht annehmbar
Schau mal hier rein und dann behaupte nochmal, dass sein Name merkwürdig ist, sofern Du aus Staunen, Kopfschütteln und Lachanfällen überhaupt noch dazu kommst [/OT]


----------



## wp-3d (10. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Andreas,

gegen Josha habe ich nichts einzuwenden.

Leider hatte ich seinen Vornamen nicht gefunden und Jjjj als Anrede fand ich schon merkwürdig.


.


----------



## Annett (10. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Mahlzeit.

Vorschlag: Jjjjj  schreibt seinen Namen in seine Signatur, keiner muss mehr nachfragen und alle sind happy.


----------



## Jjjjj (10. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Kann man Orfen mit bitterlingen und regenbogenelritzen und __ Muscheln vergesellschaften


----------



## Jjjjj (10. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Fressen Orfen die __ Muscheln oder die fische


----------



## canis (11. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Falls du erwachsene __ Muscheln einsetzt, werden die von den Orfen sicher nicht gefressen. Wenn ausreichend gefüttert wird, sind auch Regenbogen-Elritzen und Bitterlinge sicher vor ihnen. Muscheln sind in ihrer Haltung aber recht anspruchsvoll (es braucht das richtige Sohlensubstrat, ausreichend Nahrung, etc.).


----------



## Jjjjj (11. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Und wie ist es mit einer __ karausche


----------



## Jjjjj (11. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Würdet ihr mit den genannten Fischen lieber Orfen oder Karauschen zusammensetzen


----------



## gavio1995 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Jjjjj,

Ich habe mir die ersten beiden Seiten dieses Beitrages durchgelesen und muss sagen das du froh sein kannst, dass du überhaupt noch gescheite Antworten kriegst. Ziemlich unverschämt dein Verhalten. 

Bevor man jede 2 Sekunden fragen stellt hilft in manchen Fällen auch: www.google.de

MFG


----------



## Zermalmer (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

[OT]





gavio1995 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die ersten beiden Seiten dieses Beitrages durchgelesen und muss sagen das du froh sein kannst, dass du überhaupt noch gescheite Antworten kriegst. Ziemlich unverschämt dein Verhalten.


Er hat sich ja gebessert... 
Und er hat aktuell noch einen kleinen (gefühlten) Bonus.
Aber imho schwindet der... [/OT]


----------



## Piddel (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

hmmmm....

ich glaube so`n spassvogel hat schonmal seine Ver.......hier abgezogen.


----------



## Jjjjj (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Schuldigung


----------



## Denniso (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Josha,

Wenn du hier in Vollständigen, (Verständlichen), Sätzen schreiben würdest, und auch mal geduldig wärest, würdest du hier auch schneller Hilfe bekommen. So blekommt man die definitiv nicht.

Eine __ Karausche finde ich auch nicht passend. Orfen, Goldfische, __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen. Hast doch eine Auswahl da 

"Entschuldigung" nicht "Schuldigung"....


----------



## Jjjjj (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Sind Orfen teuer?¿?¿?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Lieber Josha,
Du hast auf der letzten Seite schon einige Tips bekommen, wie man sich in dem Forum
verhält.
Es bringt Dir jetzt nichts wenn Du jede Fischart durchfragst, nach Preis, Größe und
Verträglichkeit mit anderen Fischen.
Nimm Dir einfach 10 Minuten Zeit, und überlege mal für Dich was Du willst.
Ich habe in etwa die gleiche Teichgröße wie Du, und halte meinen Teich
als naturnahen Fischteich ohne Technik.
Wie bereits schon beschrieben, hast Du den wenigsten Aufwand mit dem Teich
wenn Du ihn nur mit wenigen, bzw. kleinen Fischen bestückst, die Du dann nicht Füttern
musst. In diesem Fall kannst Du sogar auf Technik verzichten.
Alles andere wie Koiteich, Goldfischteich ist mit viel Technik und somit auch finanziellem
Aufwand verbunden.
Also mach Dir doch einmal Gedanken was Du willst und frage bitte nicht alle paar Stunden
nach anderen Fischen.
Für diesen Fall gibt es immer noch Google bzw. unser Basiswissen, da steht eigentlich
alles wissenswerte drinnen.
Denn über kurz oder lang werden sonst Deine Fragen unbeantwortet bleiben.

LG Markus


----------



## Jjjjj (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

So meine letzte frage wenn ihr mir die beantwortet gebe ich Ruhe 
Fressen goldrotfedern, __ Muscheln oder bitterlinge


----------



## Zacky (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Ich habe mal Google bemüht - und Nein, sie fressen keine __ Muscheln oder Bitterlinge. Aber schaue doch einfach selbst mal nach, dann erfährst du auch noch grundlegende Sachen, wie Haltung, Urspung, Lebensraumgestaltung zu gewissen Fischarten.

Hätte hier auch noch einen interressanten Link zu einem Beitrag aus diesem Forum hier.


----------



## Jjjjj (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Danke jetzt bin ich ruhig


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*



Jjjjj schrieb:


> Danke jetzt bin ich ruhig



Na dann haste ja jetzt Zeit weiter zu buddeln


----------



## Jjjjj (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hab ich schon aber im Moment bin ich verhindert da mir beim Fußball ein 100 kilo Typ auf die Hand gesprungen ist und jetzt ist sie verstaucht und geprellt und der fingernagel fällt vielleicht ab. Ach übrigens ich bin Torwart


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Ich sag's doch immer wieder ... Sport ist Mord 

Gute Besserung.

Mandy


----------



## underfrange (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*



Jjjjj schrieb:


> Danke jetzt bin ich ruhig




Na hoffentlich


----------



## Jjjjj (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

rh


----------



## Jjjjj (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hihi, hab mich jetzt entschieden ich nehme goldrotfefer __ regenbogenelritze __ gründling __ bitterling und teichmuscheln 
:angst


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Und nun fehlt nur noch der entsprechend große Teich für all die Fische ...

Mandy


----------



## Jjjjj (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Der wird am Ende des Monats weiter gemacht und dann ist der auch schnell fertig 
Denn ich hab dann Ferien und mein Finger ist dann wieder heile und mein Onkel hilft mir dann


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Josha,
schone die Hand etwas und dann haut rein. 
Alle warten schon auf die Fortsetzung der Teich Geschichte.


----------



## Jjjjj (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Ja ich bin auch schon gespannt


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Na nicht nur Du


----------



## Jjjjj (13. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

PVC oder epdm?¿?¿?


----------



## Joachim (13. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Hallo Josha,

da du lesen kannst und offenbar unzählige Fragen quer Beet hast - lies doch bitte zunächst hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

ein wenig - viele deiner Fragen sind dort ausführlich beantwortet.

Solltest du dann immer noch Fragen haben, kannst sie gern stellen. Aber in einem Thema das lautet "Welche Fische passen zu Koi" nach der rechten Teichfolie zu fragen ist weniger  Ziel führend.


----------



## Eugen (13. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische passen zu Koi?*

Gestern um 16.30 :


Jjjjj schrieb:


> So meine letzte frage wenn ihr mir die beantwortet gebe ich Ruhe
> ..



Und 24 Stunden später ? 

Lieber Joshua, auch unter Berücksichtung deines Alters:
DU NERVST !!

Aber kurz zu deiner Frage: Ethylen-Propylen-Dien-Kautschuk, das Beste wo gibt.


----------

